
Group Opposing Sex Work Gave Money to Prosecutors: Got Stings Against Johns - domevent
https://theintercept.com/2018/03/24/demand-abolition-sex-work-nonprofit-prosecutors-king-county/
======
seatotree
This is extremely troubling. Imagine if groups could give money to police and
prosecutors in exchange for vigorous enforcement of marijuana laws or gun
laws. Then imagine a scenario where police and prosecutors will not enforce
laws unless a group gives them money.

~~~
greenyoda
It gets even worse: the prosecutors agreed to a quota of a particular number
of prosecutions, which presumably translates into an arrest quota for the
police:

> _" King County prosecutors again agreed to meet particular prosecutorial
> goals in exchange for funding. They signed a written agreement promising to
> achieve a total of 14,800 “direct buyer disruptions”..."_

When police start arresting people to make their quotas, they can end up
arresting innocent people.

Also, the prosecutor's behavior goes beyond accepting money to enforce laws:

> _" A legal scholar interviewed by The Intercept said he thinks that by
> calling consensual prostitution “trafficking,” the prosecutors’ behavior
> doesn’t only appear to violate those rules of professional conduct,
> subsequently hurting the right of the accused to a fair trial."_

The group that's financing this, which was founded by a Texas oil heiress, is
operating in several cities across the U.S.:

> _" Demand Abolition has also provided millions of dollars in funding to law
> enforcement agencies and other organizations in local jurisdictions around
> the country, including Boston, Chicago (a part of Cook County, whose
> Sheriff’s office received $92,145 in funding from Demand Abolition between
> 2014 and 2016), Denver, Oakland (a part of Alameda County), Houston, and
> Dallas, according to tax documents."_

I find it kind of disturbing that one person with millions of dollars to throw
around can influence the running of local law enforcement all over the
country. There is significant potential for abuse in a system that allows
this.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
There seems to be a group wanting to decriminalized sex work ie sex for money?
How far do you want to take that.

Should a man be able to place a wanted ad for a sex worker?

Should a business be able to employ sex workers to provide services for
employees, just like how some companies will employ cooks, personal trainers,
etc now.

Should sex work be part of an employment contract? Should expected duties
include having sex with the boss along with more traditional duties?

I think that decriminalizing and de-stigmatizing sex for money will have far
greater follow-on social effects than people think.

~~~
malvosenior
Prostitution has been legal in Nevada for a long time and none of these things
have happened. Just because something is legalized, it doesn’t mean it’s
appropriate for a professional context.

